# S76 for scaly face in budgies



## Chrisles100 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi my budgie has developed scaly face and feet. I have ordered S76 which will be with me in a few days. Can someone tell me the best way to use this product. Thank you.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am not familiar with the product so I did a search for it, if this what you bought S76 | birdhealth it does not say that it is effective for scaly face mites even though it has Ivermectin in it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Where are you located?*
*I would prefer you use a spot-on ivermectin treatment or Scatt for Birds as these are most effective for scaly mites.

Scatt vs S76 for scaly mites*

*If you must use the S76, then the information in the link below gives instructions on how to administer it:
S76 for scaly mites*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

I agree with Cody and FaeryBee, they’ve given you excellent advice! 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Best of luck! 👋


----------

